# [what's the best way] to Sell My Grand Pacific Timeshare



## janda727 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a floating week annually at Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad.  [specifics deleted] We love it but have too much vacation time to use. Has anyone sold their ownership? I'm looking for tips and feedback on ones that have been sold.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm sorry, but I had to delete the specific details from your post, so it doesn't appear to be a for-sale Ad.

I'd start by finding out what your timeshare is actually selling for on ebay:

Go to-

http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/Timesh...1&_sacat=15897

- put the exact resort name in the search box

- scroll down and click SOLD LISTINGS

- scroll up and click SEARCH

You want to look at the *sold listings*, not just the asking prices, because many timeshares are way overpriced.  In general, on the resale market, timeshares resale for 0-10% of original retail.​
You may also want to check with some reputable brokers, to get their opinion.  Here is a sort list of Tugger who are reputable brokers:

Fred Messreni (TUG user name FredM if you want to send him a pm)
www.timeshare-gallery.com

Seth Nock (TUG user name the same if you want to send him a pm)
www.sellingtimeshares.net

Judi Kozlowski (TUG user name the same if you want to send her a pm)
www.timeshareresalepros.com


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 1, 2015)

To answer your question, yes, many have been sold. (paid) Members can post ads in the TUG Marketplace in the red stripe above, or for low price sales and giveaways, the Bargain Deals section of the Buying, Selling, Renting forum. You can post there for free, without membership. Just follow the basic layout you'll see there, Resort, size, season, price, MF, who pays what, etc. Your TS may have value, as many don't these days, and you may want to consider either going through a broker, or using the Marketplace or Redweek.com.

Best Wishes.

Jim


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 2, 2015)

Your property can no longer be part of HGVC Club when bought resale, unless you buy another unit directly from the developer.  This took affect October 6.  As a result, it has almost no value on the resale market.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 2, 2015)

Seth Nock said:


> Your property can no longer be part of HGVC Club when bought resale, unless you buy another unit directly from the developer.  This took affect October 6.  As a result, it has almost no value on the resale market.



Wow, had not heard that yet.  Do you know if the points /member will transfer if the buyer is currently a HGVC member?


----------



## klpca (Jan 2, 2015)

You may want to contact Claire Luconi at timesharelocators.com . She has an office onsite (I think) at Carlsbad Inn and specializes in resales of the Grand Pacific properties. She should be able to tell you if there is any value in your week.

I contacted her once about a year ago and she seemed pretty knowledgeable but I didn't pursue the deal so I don't have any more information.


----------



## semicycler (Jan 2, 2015)

Seth Nock said:


> Your property can no longer be part of HGVC Club when bought resale, unless you buy another unit directly from the developer.  This took affect October 6.  As a result, it has almost no value on the resale market.



Wow, that's news.  Does this only affect GPP, or other affiliates?  Can you share a reference link with the details?

Thanks Seth!


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 2, 2015)

Seth Nock said:


> Your property can no longer be part of HGVC Club when bought resale, unless you buy another unit directly from the developer.  This took affect October 6.  As a result, it has almost no value on the resale market.



Does that rule even include GP's own Legacy Resort Group? 

I'll have to check their listings the next time I'm at the Carlsbad Inn and see if they have any GPP or Seapointe conversions listed for resale.


----------



## janda727 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback! I decided to list it for sale in the Tug Marketplace.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2015)

Listing it only in the TUG Marketplace may not get the job done.  This is the tried and true method for giving away a timeshare on TUG:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132509


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 3, 2015)

janda727 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback! I decided to list it for sale in the Tug Marketplace.



I found your ad. May I suggest that you add a few more details? For example, you may want to list the amenities in detail (pools, game room, laundry onsite, etc). You may also want to list whether or not it comes with day use (I believe some legacy ownerships do and that may transfer to a new owner, not sure). The ad should also list the MF.

Personally, in addition I would post an ad on Redweek and eBay (at least the classified section) as well as Craigslist. If possible, I'd add photos to the ad.

And I'd add as much detail as possible about why it's so attractive (eg Carlsbad is a great vacationing spot with so much to offer - quaint village feel, many excellent beaches nearby for a wide variety of water sports, lagoons for even more water sports in calmer waters, nearby shopping, proximity to both San Diego and LA for all the things they have to offer... you may also want to mention that Legoland has a full waterpark for Summer use).


----------



## janda727 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the tip! I added it to Ebay


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I'd start by finding out what your timeshare is actually selling for on ebay:
> 
> You want to look at the *sold listings*, not just the asking prices, because many timeshares are way overpriced.  In general, on the resale market, timeshares resale for 0-10% of original retail.[/indent]
> 
> ...



As a seller, I would never assume that the EBay prices are all I can get for my timeshares.  I have sold 6 or 7 Marriott weeks over the years and I have done a lot better than that every single time.  I recently sold a high priced week for 75% of the developer price I paid for it, which was more than twice what one of your recommended brokers said I could get for it.  EBay is great for buyers but not for sellers if you have a good timeshare to sell and can afford to be a little patient.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 4, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> As a seller, I would never assume that the EBay prices are all I can get for my timeshares.  I have sold 6 or 7 Marriott weeks over the years and I have done a lot better than that every single time.  I recently sold a high priced week for 75% of the developer price I paid for it, which was more than twice what one of your recommended brokers said I could get for it.  EBay is great for buyers but not for sellers if you have a good timeshare to sell and can afford to be a little patient.



Out of curiosity, how long did it take you to find a buyer and sell it at that price?


----------



## janda727 (Jan 4, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> As a seller, I would never assume that the EBay prices are all I can get for my timeshares.  I have sold 6 or 7 Marriott weeks over the years and I have done a lot better than that every single time.  I recently sold a high priced week for 75% of the developer price I paid for it, which was more than twice what one of your recommended brokers said I could get for it.  EBay is great for buyers but not for sellers if you have a good timeshare to sell and can afford to be a little patient.



Thanks for the encouragement. Do you mind sharing what sites you listed for sale ads?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2015)

Bocaboy - did any of your timeshares have zero resale value?  The op does not own a Marriott timeshare and is not an experienced seller so you are comparing apples to oranges...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 4, 2015)

I agree that you can get more than eBay prices if you want to work at it and wait a while.

I also think that if you're OK with eBay prices you should sell it on eBay. 

And if you think it's worthless (or not worth YOUR time - highly subjective) then give it away for free.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 22, 2015)

Seth Nock said:


> Your property can no longer be part of HGVC Club when bought resale, unless you buy another unit directly from the developer.  This took affect October 6.  As a result, it has almost no value on the resale market.



I am wondering if this is really true. Just got an email  today from Judi Koz, another respected HGVC reseller, and she is selling a Grand Pacific Palisades worth 3400 HGVC points.

Maybe Judi or Seth can reply with clarification.


----------



## presley (Jan 22, 2015)

Grand Pacific Resorts/Advanced Financial change their minds on this whenever the wind blows.  When I made a purchased that qualified all my resale weeks for HGVC, I was told emphatically that if I resold any of those contracts, they would not be eligible for HGVC.

I sold one at 100% commission last summer and when it was closing, the buyers were asked if they wanted to keep it HGVC for a $995. transfer fee.  They did and they were able to buy it resale with HGVC membership.  I have another listed at the same agent.  It will be interesting to see if the buyer will still have the option to pay for HGVC membership. They are so inconsistent and apparently, what they say doesn't mean anything.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Presley!  

When I purchased my resale from GPP resale dept the docs stated that the HGVC membership would only transfer if they sold the deed on my behalf. After some discussion I got an amended document that states I can sell it on my own and HGVC would transfer if the fee was paid.


----------



## vacationbear (Jan 22, 2015)

semicycler said:


> Wow, that's news.  Does this only affect GPP, or other affiliates?  Can you share a reference link with the details?
> 
> Thanks Seth!



Hello Seth
Considering those two Jan 22 2015 posts from Tuggers which report otherwise, I would very much like to know if
- this decoupling from HGVC has happened before and
- what are the odds that this would happen to other HGVC properties?

This business practice could really zap the (however low) value out of our TS, just like a property value would approach zero if found to built on a toxic waste dump...  

Scary thought...


----------

